# Jobs in NZ for PR??



## shiva906 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hello All,

I am newbiee to this forum  and planning to move to NZ on PR and i have few queries.

Can anyone let me know the IT market in NZ and wat is the cost of living?

How much time would it take for a visa grant (On an average time including EOI )

Appreciate if anyone guide me the overall process.


Thanks
Ram


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

shiva906 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am newbiee to this forum  and planning to move to NZ on PR and i have few queries.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
There are many IT jobs available - have a look here :-
www.seek.co.nz and www.trademe.co.nz

I'm led to believe it is difficult to secure work in the IT market here - especially from overseas as there is so much competition for the work.
I'm sure other forum members who work in IT will comment.

Cost of living in NZ is high and salaries generally less but obviously all depends what you are comparing them to.
You will find it more expensive to live in Auckland than anywhere in the country then Wellington the next most expensive - cost of living related to population of course. More demand for housing and products pushes prices up or maintains them high.
If you live from an hour away from a city you will notice you get more for your money in relation to property and cost of living will be lower.

Residency visa timeline difficult to predict. Depends which office will be processing the application, how many officers they have as their workload etc etc
I'd say at least 9 months assuming the whole Residency application went to plan with no hiccups.

Regards,


----------



## shiva906 (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks for the information.

Hoping to see a reply from IT guys as well.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

IT market is busy in Auckland, depending on your flavour of IT (you don't mention, are you support desk or BA?). It's a quiet time right now in respect to hirings. As previously mentioned, you need a visa and usually to be in the country unless you are a specialist hire.


----------



## shiva906 (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks for the information.

I am into SAP, specialized in SAP HCM and few other modules.

I am not pretty sure on the SAP Jobs, but if you could let me know more information on sap jobs, would be glad.

Thanks again.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

shiva906 said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> I am into SAP, specialized in SAP HCM and few other modules.
> 
> ...


SAP is significantly limited in NZ compared to Australia, North America or Europe.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Liam(at)Large said:


> SAP is significantly limited in NZ compared to Australia, North America or Europe.


...but there are SAP jobs around. The number of them is in proportion to the population!


----------



## himanshubansal (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi

Could you please shed a light on Software testing market in NZ? How is the job market ? I am into testing with 3+ years work ex including 7 months onshore experience from UK ( client British Telecom ). I am working with Tech Mahindra Ltd ( formerly Satyam) .

What are my chances of getting a job please?

Regards,

Himanshu


----------

